# Entrada auxiliar 5.1 a Home Cinema



## imgs (Feb 28, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos,

llevo un tiempo dándole vueltas a la idea de conectar mi home cinema Panasonic SC-HT335 5.1 a la televisión, a través de la salida óptica del televisor. Disfrutando del sistema sorround 5.1 mediante el home cinema que tengo existente. Hasta aquí, alguno se habrá echado las manos a la cabeza, porque esto nada mas que conlleva conectar un cable óptico del televisor al equipo.

El problema aparece cuando el Panasonic no tiene la posibilidad de reproducir audio 5.1 desde una fuente externa, solo desde un DVD que lea. Solo dispone de entrada RCA-Audio, y claro solo se reproduce en estéreo (2.1).

Aquí tenéis el panel de conexionado del aparato.






Sé que con el conexionado de serie de este dispositivo, lo que quiero hacer no es posible. Y aquí llega donde necesito que me echéis un cable.

Este home cinema, utiliza para su funcionamiento un amplificador Clase D, el cual aparentemente recibe la señal tanto de los RCA IN que se ven en la imagen que he subido, como la extraída del DVD con 5.1 en cuestión que se reproduzca.

Mirando el esquema de conexionado que tiene este equipo, estoy viendo que las señales de audio(tanto del DVD, como de AUX IN) se procesan en un IC ASP, y que de este se envían dirección a la etapa de amplificación, a excepción de las salidas de SUB, Central y traseros, que se procesan en un operacional si no me equivoco(para modificar ganancias imagino).

Imagen de la salida del lector de DVD y toda la electronica para leerlo. Canales 5.1.


Llegada de los canales procedentes del DVD(cuadro rojo inferior izquierdo) y ademas los procedentes de las entradas auxiliares que tiene el equipo ahora mismo. 

Y el la parte derecha, en cuadros rojos, las salidas de los canales de audio. Este es el elemento el cual no entiendo cual es su cometido y que necesito comprender que hace.


Misma imagen pero con menos zoom, para que veais la entrada aux, y  los componentes a la entrada(recuadro amarillo)



Operacional, que entiendo que modificará la amplitud de la señal de los canales de Sub y central, los traseros solo atraviesan dos componentes. Los frontales no llevan ninguno. Van directos a la salida hacia la etapa de potencia.



Salida hacia el cableado que va a la etapa de potencia.



Después de exponer todo esto, planteo las dudas que me surgen con este tema. 
Mi intención es introducir los 6 canales de audio procedentes de la TV por un cable óptico y este adaptador hasta el home cinema Panasonic.






El problema que tengo es que, no se exactamente en que momento podría introducir la señal de previos de los 6 canales, para que se reproduzca de forma correcta. 

Entiendo de que el adaptador Optico a 5.1 RCA ya se encarga de separar las diferentes señales de audio(con sus desfases en cada canal, diferentes intensidades, etc) y simplemente seria necesaria amplificarlas. El adaptador se encargaría de procesar la señal digital óptica y dejarla como analógica (señal simple de previos).

Pero, puedo yo puedo meter estas señales al IC ASP( imágenes superiores) sin problemas o directamente puedo introducir esta señales a la etapa de potencia.

Viendo como están diseñadas las entradas auxiliares de audio TV y VCR, creo que tendría que realizar el mismo filtrado en base a los componentes que llevan estas entradas e introducir los 6 canales en el IC ASP, pero tampoco tengo claro de que vaya a funcionar.

Otra duda que me surge, es si al mantener el DVD sin reproducir nada(sin darle al play), si yo le meto esas 6 señales al IC, si este procesará la señal y si la etapa de potencia la amplificara después.

Decir que este equipo ya es antiguo, y sin este uso no me sirve para mucho, por lo que puedo trastear sin miedo.
Qué opináis??


Adjunto Service Manual SC-HT335
https://elektrotanya.com/panasonic_sa-ht335ee.pdf/download.html


Muchas Gracias a Todos!!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Fijate en el manual de usuario, estan todas las posibles conecciones y menciona la que vos necesitas
Manual de usuario
Fijate en la pag 6


----------



## imgs (Feb 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate en el manual de usuario, estan todas las posibles conecciones y menciona la que vos necesitas
> Manual de usuario
> Fijate en la pag 6


Como he expuesto, el home cinema no dispone de entrada auxiliar 5.1, ni entrada optica, ni HDMI. Solo entrada estérea.
 Yo pretendo adaptar una entrada auxiliar 5.1 a este equipo.
Similar a este equipo. Con entradas RCA para 5.1.





Un saludo


----------



## imgs (Feb 28, 2018)

Aporto algo mas de información, he encontrado el componente ASP IC que comentaba. Se trata de un procesador de sonido 5.1
Este en particular:
http://www.rohm.com/web/global/datasheet/BD3818KS/bd3811k1-e

Como veis, también aparecen las mismas entradas que en el Service Manual del Panasonic, pero aquí nos muestra que elementos contiene internamente.
Viendo este otro datasheet del procesador de audio, creo que tengo claro, que las entradas de los 6 canales 5.1 debo conectarlas antes de este procesador. Porque veo que internamente esta incrementando la ganancia de la señal mediante operacionales y mediante el master volumen del propio home cinema.


Esto es correcto?? 

Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Para eso tenes que meter manos en las tripas del equipo, el tema es bastante complejo, las pistas muy finitas y cualquier error tu equipo quedara out, es decir si vas a entrar con las 6 señales tenes que hacerlo directamente a la entrada de cada amplificador, lo que implica que deberas tener control de volumen en el equipo que conectas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2018)

imgs dijo:


> Aporto algo mas de información, he encontrado el componente ASP IC que comentaba. Se trata de un procesador de sonido 5.1
> Este en particular:
> http://www.rohm.com/web/global/datasheet/BD3818KS/bd3811k1-e
> 
> ...


Buena pregunta....
*Aparentemente* las entradas al Procesador son puramente analógicas, y si si es así, es totalmente factible hacer lo que vos querés.
El problema no es solo lo que te dice Panda, sino también que perdés la capacidad usar el selector de entradas interno de chip y seleccionar entre el DVD y lo otro que sea que viene por las entradas que querés agregar, a riesgo de tener que agregar algún tipo de conmutador con capacidad 5.1

Una posibilidad que veo (no miré el manual de HT) es que el chip no use las entradas DSP (abajo en tu último esquema), y en ese caso tendrías directamente disponibles los terminales 4 a 9 para mandar tus nuevas entradas por ahí (una historia aparte es saber como seleccionar las entradas DSP...).
La otra posibilidad es descolgar las salidas del DSP de la entradas 4 a 9 (cortando las pistas?) y reemplazarla por tus entradas externas debidamente acondicionadas al nivel correcto....y por supuesto, perder la capacidad de acceder a los efectos del DSP...

Buen viaje con el invento....


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Supongo que si tiene una fuente que tiene salidas 5.1 tiene toda la capacidad de proceso, por lo tanto y para evitar tocar demasiado la circuiteria, colocarla directamente a la entrada de los amplificadores, se podria utilizar en la opción DVD, que cuando no hay señal pone en mute, entonces saldría limpiamente lo que le ingrese, claro debera disponer no solo de las entradas en algun lado si no tambien de la conmutación, aunque por el tema de la conmutación no seria demasiado problema hay unos CI's que estan diseñados para 5.1 y otros, habra que hacer algunas pruebas para determinar que configuración final adoptar.
Yo tengo una Philips con esas carácteristicas, y directamente entro por la señal estereo y todo lo procesa a 5.1 cuando eleigo esa opción, en realidad tengo dos, hay otra pero los amplificadores con clase AB con menos potencia, pero lo bueno es que hasta la música puesta en CD DVD la preocesa en 5.1 si se selecciona tal forma


----------



## imgs (Feb 28, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buena pregunta....
> *Una posibilidad que veo (no miré el manual de HT) es que el chip no use las entradas DSP (abajo en tu último esquema), y en ese caso tendrías directamente disponibles los terminales 4 a 9 para mandar tus nuevas entradas por ahí (una historia aparte es saber como seleccionar las entradas DSP...).
> La otra posibilidad es descolgar las salidas del DSP de la entradas 4 a 9 (cortando las pistas?) y reemplazarla por tus entradas externas debidamente acondicionadas al nivel correcto....y por supuesto, perder la capacidad de acceder a los efectos del DSP...*
> 
> Buen viaje con el invento....


Aqui esta el esquema del IC, las entradas de 4 al 9 estan conectadas con resistencia a masa. Por tanto entiendo que están desactivadas.






Pero el problema es que el software del Panasonic no creo que tenga implementada la opción DSP. Y por tanto no voy a poder reproducir nada por ahí.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buena pregunta....
> *Aparentemente* las entradas al Procesador son puramente analógicas, y si si es así, es totalmente factible hacer lo que vos querés.
> El problema no es solo lo que te dice Panda, sino también que perdés la capacidad usar el selector de entradas interno de chip y seleccionar entre el DVD y lo otro que sea que viene por las entradas que querés agregar, a riesgo de tener que agregar algún tipo de conmutador con capacidad 5.1


Es necesario separar los canales físicos desde la salida de audio DVD y el aux 5.1 no?



pandacba dijo:


> Supongo que si tiene una fuente que tiene salidas 5.1 tiene toda la capacidad de proceso, por lo tanto y para evitar tocar demasiado la circuiteria, colocarla directamente a la entrada de los amplificadores, se podria utilizar en la opción DVD, que cuando no hay señal pone en mute, entonces saldría limpiamente lo que le ingrese, claro debera disponer no solo de las entradas en algun lado si no tambien de la conmutación, aunque por el tema de la conmutación no seria demasiado problema hay unos CI's que estan diseñados para 5.1 y otros, habra que hacer algunas pruebas para determinar que configuración final adoptar.


Bueno, este seria el mejor de los casos. Ya que existe una cable bus en dirección a la etapa de potencia. Sería solo desconectar y meter las entradas 5.1
Pero, de que forma se preamplifica y se trata la señal? Si no pasa por ningún operacional, directamente de la fuente?



pandacba dijo:


> Yo tengo una Philips con esas carácteristicas, y directamente entro por la señal estereo y todo lo procesa a 5.1 cuando eleigo esa opción, en realidad tengo dos, hay otra pero los amplificadores con clase AB con menos potencia, pero lo bueno es que hasta la música puesta en CD DVD la preocesa en 5.1 si se selecciona tal forma


Creo que lo que escuchas es el virtual surround, de una entrada estéreo, emula el sistema sorround 5.1. Pero no es real.


Como debería filtrar la señal para introducirla en el IC? De la misma forma que esta el RCA TV IN?
Como el cuadro amarillo?


Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

No, porque lo que hace es procesar la señal estereo y la separa en los distintos canales


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

imgs dijo:


> Creo que lo que escuchas es el virtual surround, de una entrada estéreo, emula el sistema sorround 5.1. Pero no es real.
> Un saludo


Nop, el home es enorme  la parte de procesado de señal ocupa la mayor parte de la señal para otbtener las distintas salidas.

Utiliza dolby digital, no entra un alfiler en su interior y la calidad de sonido(hemos echas pruebas pertinentes) es sorprendente, por eso no toque nada y lo deje tal cual, te aclaro no escucho mp3, solo audio, audio, y tengo la fortuna de poder escuchar aún todo el rango audible, lo que me permite un gran disfrute de la música


----------



## sergiot (Mar 1, 2018)

Tuve un Panasonic similar a ese y con el mismo problema, terminé tirandolo a la basura, por eso y por otras cosas, no me permitía definir los bafles delanteros como "grande" para que les llegue el rango completo de audio, era un HT con los bafles originales muy chicos.
De ahí pasé al Yamaha, y cuando necesité usar hdmi porque todo se está inclinando a esa conexión pasé a otro yamaha con hdmi.
Me acuerdo que en algun lado el Panasonic tenía una linea de audio digital, pero porque traía el reproductor de dvd incluido, pero no la puede usar, hice lo que quieren hacer, me conecté a los 6 canales en el sector analogico, andaba, pero no me agradó como sonaba, por eso lo descarté.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2018)

imgs dijo:


> Aqui esta el esquema del IC, las entradas de 4 al 9 estan conectadas con resistencia a masa. Por tanto entiendo que están desactivadas.
> ...
> Pero el problema es que el software del Panasonic no creo que tenga implementada la opción DSP. Y por tanto no voy a poder reproducir nada por ahí.


Uhhhh....si, están "desactivadas"...pero nada impediría usarlas si el soft fuera capaz de direccionarlas. A saber...



imgs dijo:


> Es necesario separar los canales físicos desde la salida de audio DVD y el aux 5.1 no?


Y sí, por que vas a tener que poner un conmutador para rutear al chip las líneas del DVD y las del AUX 5.1 por separado. Claro... esto es si querés mantener la posibilidad de usar el DVD


----------



## imgs (Mar 1, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Tuve un Panasonic similar a ese y con el mismo problema, terminé tirandolo a la basura, por eso y por otras cosas, no me permitía definir los bafles delanteros como "grande" para que les llegue el rango completo de audio, era un HT con los bafles originales muy chicos.
> De ahí pasé al Yamaha, y cuando necesité usar hdmi porque todo se está inclinando a esa conexión pasé a otro yamaha con hdmi.
> Me acuerdo que en algun lado el Panasonic tenía una linea de audio digital, pero porque traía el reproductor de dvd incluido, pero no la puede usar, hice lo que quieren hacer, me conecté a los 6 canales en el sector analogico, andaba, pero no me agradó como sonaba, por eso lo descarté.


Usaste este reproductor con entradas analógicas? El Panasonic SA-HT335 o un modelo similar?
Me podrías decir donde lo conectastes exactamente? En la parte de señal de los amplificadores?? Y que problemas tenias con el sonido??  
Me vendrá bien saber esta información para cuando me ponga a hacerlo.

Gracias!


----------



## vmsa (Mar 11, 2018)

Por lo que veo y te han comentado, tendrías tres opciones: suplantar o reemplazar al DVD con algún tipo de conmutación 5.1. Probar accediendo por la entrada DSP si el equipo permite el control de los conmutadores que figuran en el diagrama del IC2011 que aportaste. O entrar directamente a los amplificadores de potencia a través de una conmutación (como con el DVD). Cuál de estas opciones es la mejor? Y dependerá de las pruebas que realices y de los resultados que obtengas. Solo hay que probar, obtener conclusiones de ventajas-desventajas y decidir. Suerte!


----------



## imgs (Mar 13, 2018)

vmsa dijo:


> Por lo que veo y te han comentado, tendrías tres opciones: suplantar o reemplazar al DVD con algún tipo de conmutación 5.1. Probar accediendo por la entrada DSP si el equipo permite el control de los conmutadores que figuran en el diagrama del IC2011 que aportaste. O entrar directamente a los amplificadores de potencia a través de una conmutación (como con el DVD). Cuál de estas opciones es la mejor? Y dependerá de las pruebas que realices y de los resultados que obtengas. Solo hay que probar, obtener conclusiones de ventajas-desventajas y decidir. Suerte!


Tengo pensado añadir los canales en las actuales entradas desde el DVD, porque el DSP se que no esta el menú activado. Y va a ser trabajar en vano.

La única duda que me queda es: Que tipo de filtrado tendré que realizar a los canales que voy a introducir en el IC? 


Utilizo este mismo filtrado que lleva la configuración actual del DVD? Con eso bastara??

Gracias!!!


----------



## vmsa (Mar 13, 2018)

Estos valores dependen de cómo sea la señal que viene desde el DVD y la carga que requiere el IC2011. Probablemente estos componentes fueron seleccionados con algún criterio de estabilidad y nivelación. Si te fijas, los canales frontales tienen 100K, muy posiblemente sean resistores para aterrar una salida capacitiva del DVD. Los demás canales llevan 10K, que sí es una carga que puede influenciar en los niveles y los capacitores en paralelo (470p) seguro cortan ruido por arriba de los 20KHz, y el canal LFE (2200p) corta más abajo. Creo que si estas entradas se alimentarán directamente desde el modulo adaptador óptico, que tiene seguramente salidas de muy baja impedancia, no tendrán mayor efecto. De ser posible, una opción sería dejarlos y conmutar antes de ellos. Para equilibrar niveles quizás haga falta alguna atenuación, de manera que en la misma posición del volumen, esta entrada suene como las demás. Ese ajuste hay que verificarlo una vez conectado y probar midiendo, (es lo que haría yo).


----------



## imgs (Mar 17, 2018)

vmsa dijo:


> Estos valores dependen de cómo sea la señal que viene desde el DVD y la carga que requiere el IC2011. Probablemente estos componentes fueron seleccionados con algún criterio de estabilidad y nivelación. Si te fijas, los canales frontales tienen 100K, muy posiblemente sean resistores para aterrar una salida capacitiva del DVD. Los demás canales llevan 10K, que sí es una carga que puede influenciar en los niveles y los capacitores en paralelo (470p) seguro cortan ruido por arriba de los 20KHz, y el canal LFE (2200p) corta más abajo. Creo que si estas entradas se alimentarán directamente desde el modulo adaptador óptico, que tiene seguramente salidas de muy baja impedancia, no tendrán mayor efecto. De ser posible, una opción sería dejarlos y conmutar antes de ellos. Para equilibrar niveles quizás haga falta alguna atenuación, de manera que en la misma posición del volumen, esta entrada suene como las demás. Ese ajuste hay que verificarlo una vez conectado y probar midiendo, (es lo que haría yo).


Como bien has dicho, desde la salida de DVD ya lleva un completo filtrado de la señal de audio, antes de introducirla al procesador 5.1. 
Ya he encontrado el punto perfecto para introducir mis entradas desde el convertidor 5.1.

Este IC8421 es encargado de sacar la salida de los canales de audio hacia el procesador de audio ROHS.


El conector B es un mazo de conectores que va desde el lector de DVD a la placa, ahí es donde introduciré la señal. Ya que a partir de aquí empiezan los componentes de filtrado del sistema.
Aquí podeis ver como(en amarillo) tenemos un condensador de acople/desacople, (en naranja) el filtrado de señal.
Para SUB, Central y canales traseros solo una resistencia para reducir su amplitud.
Y en los canales frontales un filtro paso bajo.



Y aquí en amarillo, la imagen que ya visteis. Que lleva varios componentes desde la linea a masa, que ya comento vmsa su uso.


Por tanto mi siguiente paso va a ser realizar medidas mediante el oscilocopio. Tanto a la salida del DVD, como a la salida del adaptador 5.1.
Comparar voltajes pico a pico y formato de la señal, y si todo coincide comenzare con las pruebas e implementación.

Gracias!!


----------



## imgs (Nov 1, 2018)

Hola a todos, volvemos a la carga con este tema.

He adquirido un osciloscopio por USB para poder comprobar que tipo de señal saca el DVD hacia el IC.....






Y aquí está la señal en espectro de la salida de señal dirigida al altavoz central. La señal es como pudiera esperar, salvo por los 2V de tensión continua al incio del espectro que me desconcierta bastante.

Aquí podemos ver la señal antes del IC y de después ya en dirección a la etapa de amplificación.






Como se puede observar la señal de audio se mantiene, y esos 2V desaparecen.....

He intentado meter justo antes del IC señal de RCA normal, audio de un móvil. Pero se corta y no saca absolutamente nada de sonido por la etapa de salida.

Lo que mas me intriga es para que son esos 2V continuos de señal y por qué con la señal del DVD si sale hacia la etapa de salida y la señal introducida por el RCA(misma amplitud más o menos y espectro)

Alguien me puede echar una mano?

Un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## vmsa (Nov 1, 2018)

Hola, posiblemente esta entrada no está desacoplada y los 2V continuos son de polarización. Proba intercalando un capacitor de 10uf/16V en la entrada para no cortocircuitar esta tensión.


----------



## imgs (Nov 2, 2018)

vmsa dijo:


> Hola, posiblemente esta entrada no está desacoplada y los 2V continuos son de polarización. Proba intercalando un capacitor de 10uf/16V en la entrada para no cortocircuitar esta tensión.


Gracias por la ayuda!!! Era justo este problema, que me faltaba acoplar la señal con el condensador! Ya puedo introducir la señal en el canal central de 5.1 sin mayores problemas.

Pero no podía ser todo tan bonito, y la calidad de señal que yo introduzco y que sale a los altavoces es bastante mala..... sin embargo el audio de la película que sigue sonando mientras introduzco esta señal suena perfectamente.
Amarillo señal original, azul señal dirección etapa. Son diferentes espectros por el tiempo en procesar la señal original.....



Por lo que ahora empiezo a pensar de que la señal RCA que meto en este canal debería ser filtrada antes no???? Os añado un vídeo con el tipo de sonido que saca el altavoz. Se escucha bastante mal la verdad.....










A excepción de lo anterior, tiene muy buena pinta, ya que he realizado pruebas y desconectando el mazo del DVD a la placa, pero seleccionando en el Home cinema la opción de DVD, la señal que yo introduzco por ejemplo en el canal central, sale en dirección hacia la etapa de amplificación.

Entonces todos los mux(recuadrados en naranja) están realizando su función al seleccionar DVD, aunque esté desconectado el flex que llega del lector de DVD. Ademas del control de volumen y ganancia del sistema.
Ejemplo, midiendo en espectro con el canal 1 midiendo antes del IC y canal 2 justo antes de la etapa de amplificación.



En este caso, al desconectar el cable del DVD, aunque la señal llegue a la etapa de amplificación, no suena nada por los altavoces ya que el 5.1 no le manda una señal de control de 5V, que activaría por separado tanto la etapa de altavoces: frontales, traseros, central y sub.
Estos pines en concreto.(en naranja)


Y en mi caso simplemente necesitaría meter una señal continua de 5V para activar cada una de estas etapas. Lo que no sé es como introducir esos 5V, porque en reposo, en off estos pines tienen un voltaje de 2.6V. Sería aconsejable aislar esos pines y meterles directamente 5V, podría sumarle hasta alcanzar esos 5V??

Gracias a todos, un saludo!!!


----------



## vmsa (Nov 12, 2018)

Hola, esta ultima parte no llego a entenderla. ¿Hay 2,6V cuando no está seleccionado y 5V cuando lo está?

Posiblemente sea una tensión de habilitación la que está faltando.


----------



## imgs (Nov 18, 2018)

Lo conseguí!! Es totalmente factible y funciona a la perfección.

Me autorespondo.


imgs dijo:


> Lo que mas me intriga es para que son esos 2V continuos de señal y por qué con la señal del DVD si sale hacia la etapa de salida y la señal introducida por el RCA(misma amplitud más o menos y espectro)


Estos 2V son producidos desde el DAC que procesa la salida de audio hacia el IC 5.1 y son necesarios para producir el sonido en el semiciclo negativo de este, ya que el DAC no dispone de alimentación a -5V, sino solo positiva.
En el manual del DAC nos hace referencia a ello, como una salida DC de 0.5xVcc.


Después de entender esto último pensé que el problema era introducir la señal antes de eliminar esta componente continua. Ya que la señal de audio que yo inyectaba no llevaba ninguna componente continua.
Por tanto revisé en el diagrama donde se encontraba el condensador que se encargaba del filtrado de esta componente.


imgs dijo:


> Aquí podeis ver como(en amarillo) tenemos un condensador de acople/desacople, (en naranja) la atenuación de señal.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 164746



Y bingo! Fue inyectar la señal a partir de este condensador y ya optuve un sonido claro y nítido por los altavoces.

Solo me faltaba encontrar un punto, donde pudiera realizar una conmutación de la salida de sonido original del DVD y la entrada 5.1 externa. Siguiendo las pistas por la placa, localicé una serie de puentes de las pistas que llevaban la señal(para pasar por encima de otras pistas), el único problema era que me saltaba una resistencia de 10k para reducir el nivel de señal.



Y voilá, compraré un conmutador para las 6 entradas para dejar operativos los dos sistemas y ya tengo disponible mi entraba auxiliar 5.1 en un viejo sistema.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!!! Un saludo.


----------



## vmsa (Nov 18, 2018)

Felicitaciones por el trabajo detectivesco y por tu capacidad de entender que debías hacer. Éxitos!!!


----------



## davidalanon (Ene 10, 2021)

imgs dijo:


> Lo conseguí!! Es totalmente factible y funciona a la perfección.
> 
> Me autorespondo.
> 
> ...


 Increíble!!!!
Eres un fenómeno. ¿Qué tal ha funcinado? ¿El control de volumen funciona con la unidad del dvd?
Por favor si puedes subir unas fotos de las pistas que has soldado y del conmutador sería fenomenal.
Un saludo,


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 10, 2021)

@imgs no entra desde el 2018, pero leyendo el hilo completo puedes realizar tu modificacion


----------

